# MyAQL: Passwort ändern?



## lordfritte (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo wie kann ich bei MySQL das Passwort ändern?
Wenn ich "sudo mysqladmin -u root passwort ***" eingebe kommt: 

```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. November 2006)

lordfritte hat gesagt.:


> Hallo wie kann ich bei MySQL das Passwort ändern?


Wenn Du es ÄNDERN willst und nicht das erste Mal anlegen, dann solltest Du das alte PW beim Befehl auch angeben:

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, geht es wie folgt:

```
"sudo mysqladmin -u root -p altespw neuespasswort
```


----------

